# electric pit bike



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Not trying to chase you away but http://www.elmoto.net/ specialize(ise) in electric motorcycles. I have trouble getting in but I think the problem is on my end.


----------



## 5T3 (Jul 29, 2012)

the sproket in the pic went really wrong killed my dremel (that i borowed)
you can kinda see what im aming for i do thing the engine looks better than an electric motor


----------



## 5T3 (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/electric-pit-bike-76910.html

i will continue this project here 

latest news is lining up the motor was a huge fall as the pilot hole in the crankshaft isnt true.
so i am trying to get a cv joint small enouth i was wondering universal joint out of a socket set would do the trick just to test the idea.
altho i think that the joint would pull out of alignment.


----------



## 5T3 (Jul 29, 2012)

i will be continuing this here

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=314916#post314916


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I have merged your three threads into one thread.
Admin


----------



## 5T3 (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160863557009?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

this is my ideal motor for this project hopefully it will be being relisted as i dont have the funds avlable atm 
only news so far is that i have made progress with testing the theory as a small 250w motor over volted has enouth power to get into 3rd gear and is nippy in 1st


----------

